# Looking for an ice report jamestown,pipestem,devils lake?



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

Havent heard much going on how are the bays doing for ice?? Bite?? :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

ice is thin


----------



## fishslayer07 (Nov 20, 2003)

I've heard that there has beenn guys on devils lake since about the second week of deer season but I don't know how true that is. Not much been biting up by Bismarck I have been every where the last week put almost a thousand miles on my truck since last monday but not any big fish. Well hop there biting where your're at.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

From some reports I've heard...Devils Lake is producing a great bite right now on East and Black Tiger Bay.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have talked to and seen a lot of guys fishing on Devils and the fish are hitting right now too. Christmas break will give me my first opportunity to hit it up.


----------

